# Scary skull aaah



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

It's kind of pink-ish, guess not too scary really ha ..... but i like it. A matching tat i got last weekend with a family friend's daughter for her 18th B-Day present.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Very cool Davo, not a pink fan but that is a cool skull


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Tye....ya, normally i don't get much pink when i go to the tattoo shop, but it needed to match. :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I like it, the Harley bow is a nice touch too  Very nice.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep, gotta like a bow on a skull.... :roll: Thanks Krystal


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Awww, I love the eyes! They are so realistic looking.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice ink there Dave! Pink is definitely your color, lol. So nice of you to do that for that young lady on her birthday! You're a sweet heart, aren't you!?


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Awww, I love the eyes! They are so realistic looking.


 Ya, the eyes are neat, at least they aren't pink toooo..... ha ha



ThaLadyPit said:


> Nice ink there Dave! Pink is definitely your color, lol. So nice of you to do that for that young lady on her birthday! You're a sweet heart, aren't you!?


 Yep, pink is me for sure! Thanks :roll:

She really likes her pink skull, so it was worth it.....and yes, i try to be nice sometimes....


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i luv it!!! it looks awesome and i like the eyes too


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> i luv it!!! it looks awesome and i like the eyes too


Thanks, the pink is kinda growing on me i guess, stuck on me for sure... ha ha


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

dude that what i wanted something just like that fem but more hard core instead they gave me this 







[/QUOTE]
now where i ove my tatoo it not what i asked for and not completly my personality but your looks great!!!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, gotta admit I never thought I'd have a pink skull with a bow on it for a tattoo.... ha ha ha

i like yours though, hey, pink girly skulls with bows are always pretty bada$$ hardcore living on the edge kind of deals...we are makin a statement here....ha ha not sure what that statement is??? :roll:


----------

